

Show HN: Git for DiffPlug - etwigg
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1073181831/git-for-diffplug

======
Zekio
so the kickstarter is just advertising/sale in this case, since the software
is already done?

~~~
etwigg
The software is in pretty early beta. It's a typical pre-order: pay $40 now
while it still has bugs, or full-price later (likely $80) when it's cleaned
up. There's also a stretch goal to release a big chunk of infrastructure as
open source.

